# General > Upcoming Events >  Nelson lakes fourum hunt 7 8 9 Nov 2014

## veitnamcam

Register interest here any questions here.

----------


## Scribe

> Register interest here any questions here.


Should still be early enough to enjoy the 'silent spring' Cam. Good Luck.

----------


## mikee

Trying to get 7th off now, Don't have FA in the way of gear though.

----------


## Munsey

I'm in

----------


## madjon_

I need an air ticket from Perth an a rifle an a sleeping bag an some.................ah ferget it have fun all.

----------


## Pengy

Bit of a long haul, otherwise I would be in like flyn.

----------


## gadgetman

What will I need?

----------


## Scouser

> What will I need?


Whiskey, ear plugs, blaser o'rings, blaze painted T3 bolt & mag, gumboots, mucko's hat......the list is endless.......

----------


## Pengy

Don't hold your breath for an invite Scouser  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> What will I need?


A sleeping bag, some sort of deer killing device, probably some food, maybe a fishing stick if you are so inclined and a sense of humor.

Munsey has a 3 burner camp cooker and I have a two and the fire is pretty good for cooking so pretty sorted there unless you want to fly camp somewhere.

----------


## Moutere

Blaser O'rings,

Gold !

----------


## gadgetman

> Whiskey, ear plugs, blaser o'rings, blaze painted T3 bolt & mag, gumboots, mucko's hat......the list is endless.......


I could do the ear plugs.

I'm keen. Tent?

----------


## veitnamcam

If you like, I plan to stay in hut but everyone is welcome to do what they like.

----------


## mikee

I'll have the hut to myself after a good feed of baked beans........................................

----------


## Scouser

> I'll have the hut to myself after a good feed of baked beans........................................


Shhhhhh mikee, its always better to 'surprise them'.......

----------


## mikee

> Shhhhhh mikee, its always better to 'surprise them'.......


Oh it will be a suprise alright

----------


## ANTSMAN

im in, where is the hunt area?

----------


## veitnamcam

I plan to hunt bush round the lake(Rotoroa) and base out of the Durvile hut, There is also the Sabine, Morgan and Misery huts  if people would like to spread out.
Sabine and Durvil huts are at the head of the lake a stones throw from the lake edge.
There is bush mostly open beech forest,river flats,slips,tussock tops,razor ridge tops so pretty much every type of wild you could want to hunt.

My current avatar is looking towards the Sabine valley and hut.

----------


## veitnamcam

Lake Rotoiti this morning

St Arnaud Webcam » Tasman District Council

----------


## mikee

> Lake Rotoiti this morning
> 
> St Arnaud Webcam » Tasman District Council



um........................yeah, nah boat has just informed me its alergic to snow  :Have A Nice Day: 
anyway I think I'm off to the range now to make sure the noisemaker is still loud

----------


## gadgetman

> Lake Rotoiti this morning
> 
> St Arnaud Webcam » Tasman District Council


Add sunblock to the kit.

I'm in. Troops have been informed.

----------


## stingray

Will look at calendar, got fuel$$ and beer if I could grab a lift in a boat.

----------


## stingray

Firewood I'll sort the firewood even if I don't make it I will sort a couple of sacks of kiln dried pine , that should keep the home fire burning.

----------


## mikee

> Will look at calendar, got fuel$$ and beer if I could grab a lift in a boat.


might be able to help with that. Can even to 2 trips if required to get everyone there. Better check boat actually "boats" though as has just been a driveway ornament for last 5 months

But your "fuel money" will not be required

----------


## Bonecrusher

New Zealand Topographic Map - NZ Topo Map


Topo map of the area for the unconverted, mark me down as 75% weather will dictate closer to the time

----------


## Bonecrusher

If anyone needs a ride from CH-CH PM closer to the time.

----------


## Gibo

Thats some hearty commitment bro  :Thumbsup:  or are ya working down ch ch?

----------


## Bonecrusher

Working on the rebuild "making hay$$$ while the sun shines"  earning more in two years than I would in five  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

Good shit  :Grin:

----------


## sAsLEX

Sat morning......

Heading that ways this weekend for a week, will let you guys know

----------


## veitnamcam

Just a reminder we are going to Rotoroa not Rotoiti  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

How many definite and how many maybes we got at this stage?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gadgetman

I'm a definite.

----------


## mikee

definite for me even if its just to sit on the beach and feed the sandflies  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> definite for me even if its just to sit on the beach and feed the sandflies


they don't need feeding they are big enough already.
I saw one on the beach picking its teeth with a cast deer antler,at least i think it was cast one!:eek:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

I have a boat, gun, and no Idea need do do more shopping  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

I'm in

----------


## ANTSMAN

definitively definitely definite.

----------


## veitnamcam

We have 5 then, the instigators  @TikkaGirl and  @savagehunter are conspicuous by their absence from this thread.

----------


## mikee

> definitively definitely definite.



So you are quite sure then??  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stingray

Yip ...need a boat ride please , bringing a rod & rifle & firewood.

----------


## gadgetman

I may need to cadge a ride. Still can't seem to drive for more than an hour.  :Pissed Off:

----------


## veitnamcam

At least if you get a ride with one of the other cantabs there will be two eyes on the road  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> At least if you get a ride with one of the other cantabs there will be two eyes on the road 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


And if from the coast the diver will have 3 hands on the wheel  :Have A Nice Day: 

On a more serious note, I am finding how much gear I havent got anymore  :Sad:

----------


## gadgetman

> At least if you get a ride with one of the other cantabs there will be two eyes on the road 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Only need one, there is only one team.

----------


## veitnamcam

> On a more serious note, I am finding how much gear I havent got anymore


You don't need gear but nothing wrong with wanting gear.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gadgetman

> You don't need gear but nothing wrong with wanting gear.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Knowing me I'll bring enough for everyone.

----------


## savagehunter

Pretty sure we'll be there cam. Just need to check on a couple of things first mate. Will confirm asap

----------


## stingray

Saw a fresh bit of sign up the lake and met some of the locals...

----------


## veitnamcam

Not many around huh

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## stingray

The locals? Yeah just a few. Bloody friendly though always hanging round chewing the fat!!

I did a bit of tracking but rest of the sign was a bit run down.  :XD:

----------


## gadgetman

There will be a banquet coming for them in a few weeks.

----------


## GSP

I'm pretty sure I read a notice in the Nelson paper within the last few days that 1080 is going to be dropped around that area, might pay to check exactly when and where.

----------


## ANTSMAN

Oh poos

----------


## mikee

this is all I can find 
http://www.doc.govt.nz/pagefiles/110...ine-valley.jpg

http://www.doc.govt.nz/Documents/con...island-map.pdf

----------


## stingray

I did the same no mention of our block. Will ring tomorrow and make sure.

----------


## Munsey

What the exclusion zone that choppers can't hunt for meat ? . May mean the tops may not get a hammering ?

----------


## veitnamcam

I don't think they take any notice Munsey.
Best you have a bloody good clean up in your gully and surrounding area :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

> I don't think they take any notice Munsey.
> Best you have a bloody good clean up in your gully and surrounding area


Yes I know that exclusions are to be taken with a grain of salt when it comes to choppers hunting , but the 1080  residue in deer bit them in the arse big time , 10 yrs ago . Was great hunting for those 3 odd yrs

----------


## stingray

Have tried the local doc office/information centre, no one home, left my number and inquiry. "Someone will get back to me"

----------


## savagehunter

We won't be making it unfortunately cam as tikka girl can't get more time off work as we are currently living it up in Wellington on holiday

----------


## veitnamcam

Ok maybe next time.

----------


## Yukon

Cam, I'll sort a Pulsar Quantum HD50s thermal imager for you to take on the hunt. Also, we will give a set of Point 10x42 binos for the heaviest animal (heaviest animal shot, not heaviest hunter  :Have A Nice Day:  ) 

Let me know when you want to pick-up

----------


## mikee

> Cam, I'll sort a Pulsar Quantum HD50s thermal imager for you to take on the hunt. Also, we will give a set of Point 10x42 binos for the heaviest animal (heaviest animal shot, not heaviest hunter  ) 
> 
> Let me know when you want to pick-up


Bugger, I would have won if it was the second bit  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Cheers Yukon I am sure the guys will love to have a play with that. :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ANTSMAN

Awesome!

----------


## Munsey

> Cam, I'll sort a Pulsar Quantum HD50s thermal imager for you to take on the hunt. Also, we will give a set of Point 10x42 binos for the heaviest animal (heaviest animal shot, not heaviest hunter  ) 
> 
> Let me know when you want to pick-up


 :Cool:  Very cool &generous

----------


## veitnamcam

+1

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

So how many in total confirmed as coming??

----------


## veitnamcam

6?



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bonecrusher

I tender my apologies I will be back in the NI slight oversight on my part I have a wedding anniversiary on the 5th  :36 17 4:

----------


## veitnamcam

Hard to remember things like that bonecrusher.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

What are we doing about food then?
Are those intending to hunt tops going to fly camp it?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

> What are we doing about food then?
> Are those intending to hunt tops going to fly camp it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


How's the feed ( grass) looking , as it's only just coming away as from two weeks ago canterbury  Do you think the feed will be away on slips/ guts cam ?

----------


## veitnamcam

It should be coming away on the slips etc,Lake is only 450m?asl.
just cos its not chest deep doesn't mean animals arnt nosing around getting that first new growth hiding under the stale grass etc.

----------


## mikee

> What are we doing about food then?


You got a PM




> Are those intending to hunt tops going to fly camp it?


To high for me, unless fly camp means delivered by helicoper  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

Will be taking my ute & boat @gadgetman @ANTSMAN . Plenty of room

----------


## gadgetman

> Will be taking my ute & boat @gadgetman @ANTSMAN . Plenty of room


Yes please @Munsey.

----------


## ANTSMAN

Yep booked munsey

----------


## veitnamcam

what time can you cantabs get to the ramp ?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

Name a time and we be there ? . What's the travel time aprox?( 4 ?)

----------


## veitnamcam

I don't know, last time i rode to chch is 20 odd years ago and it took 3 hrs from memory, so with progress, improvements in roads etc it should only take around 7 hours now?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gadgetman

> Name a time and we be there ? . What's the travel time aprox?( 4 ?)


Have travelled the route frequently over the last several years and would be about 4:00 - 4:15 hours with a trailer.

----------


## veitnamcam

12 lunch time Fri?
would that suit @mikee and @stingray ?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> 12 lunch time Fri?
> would that suit @mikee and @stingray ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


That suits me, Now I really need to get my shit together. You taking your boat Cam?

----------


## veitnamcam

As in the dingy or dads boat?
Probably don't need either?
Unless you want to leave yours home and take my dads?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

I swap ya if you like take my boat and your truck ( I can earn some Brownie points if missus doesn't have to drive my car over the weekend) otherwise you and Stingray can come with me. I guess I need to remove long lines, etc, etc and the kitchen sink from the boat before we go.

----------


## veitnamcam

Long line could be the go for some trout and eels? :Grin: 
 yea can take my truck your boat.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## stingray

3 sacks of firewood ,a bang-stick, chilly bin, tucker, pack. Sorted. How's the saying go ....... We're gonna need a bigger boat!!!  :XD:

----------


## tikka

Hi guys I am keen to come along. Haven't been up there in a few years.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hi guys I am keen to come along. Haven't been up there in a few years.


Sure fine by me.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> Sure fine by me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


+1 here

----------


## Munsey

Can we be flexible on time ,as in Friday morning ?  if we go on to tops and weather be suitable on Friday / Saturday be good to get up there early so to give time to get onto tops ? . Like to get out of the way ,back down Saturday night for beersies and usuall banter and bullshit ?.

----------


## mikee

I have nabbed the spare satphone from work for the trip (just in case), I could not get the fleetbroadband though so no forum/internet for 3 days, (Cam will be having withdrawls  :Have A Nice Day:  )

----------


## Maca49

Ahhhh 3 days of quiet sanity on the forum, no SI imput! :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Can we be flexible on time ,as in Friday morning ?  if we go on to tops and weather be suitable on Friday / Saturday be good to get up there early so to give time to get onto tops ? . Like to get out of the way ,back down Saturday night for beersies and usuall banter and bullshit ?.


I am easy.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Guess we don't have to meet at the ramp either but thought it might be good to off load some gear,people out of your boat into mikees ?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

> Guess we don't have to meet at the ramp either but thought it might be good to off load some gear,people out of your boat into mikees ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I agree , we will hatch a proper plan out in days coming

----------


## stingray

I plan to watch someone from CH-CH climb out of their truck wearing shorts and a t-shirt and laugh a quietly. :Innocent:

----------


## gadgetman

> I plan to watch someone from CH-CH climb out of their truck wearing shorts and a t-shirt and laugh a quietly.


Bags not me. One thing that I recall about that place is the constant buzz.

----------


## tikka

Cheers guys, I can bring more fire wood if needed.
Will be out of coms for a few days, back on Wednesday for the master plan.

----------


## stingray

Firewood sorted @tikka. See you on the weekend

----------


## veitnamcam

> Firewood sorted @tikka. See you on the weekend


we can get there pretty much anytime the cantabs get there yea?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## stingray

Yip name a time I'm there.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mikee

Long Range weather forcast for next weekend looks OK too (so far) , but what the hell is this getting up early business  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

:Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ANTSMAN

Faarrk. Ive just realised this new thread is for a sooner date 7-8-9 , which is next weekend. Ill ave to try get this fri off. I had not read the date change part.....

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep next weekend!

----------


## mikee

> Faarrk. Ive just realised this new thread is for a sooner date 7-8-9 , which is next weekend. Ill ave to try get this fri off. I had not read the date change part.....


well if all esle fails then "you are feeling ill, ................................you are feeling ill"

----------


## Munsey

Farrrrrk ! Another balls up from the cantabs . Well not mine but the useless prick who just serviced my boat $700 later , no throttle and no steering , fucken nice job ! .  Always check boat before I take it anywhere just as well . Sorted steering not too upset over that , but throttle bugger me !

----------


## veitnamcam

Shit that's pretty piss poor!, Change your service provider!

----------


## specweapon

How mnay you got going at this stage? Would love to get up there if the mrs will let me have the weekend away

----------


## veitnamcam

7 I think?
I am sure you would be welcome.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

Am struggling to get my newly served boat ready , I'm thinking it must be a broken throttle cable . Big work commitments as short week , I'll see how I get on , boat getting welded now as I'm told , but welder didn't like positition of the hole ( next time I will try to hole my boat in a more appropriate place ) . 
Will try my best

----------


## veitnamcam

Have you given the shop that serviced it a rev up? They should be sorting it pronto for free!

----------


## gadgetman

I have maps and hut tickets. Need to figure out what to take/not take.

----------


## veitnamcam

If you intend sitting/watching anywhere I recommend a bank robber type balaclava.  :Wink:

----------


## Munsey

Hole fixed ( nice job too ) . Boat back at service man , every excuse given , so he has to order cable fix Wednesday , fingers crossed

----------


## veitnamcam

Sweet :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

on line permit sorted.

1080 info 
NWS 45
St Arnaud Range/ Travers Valley/East Sabine Valley (Nelson Lakes NP)
(13,000 ha)
[Battle For Our Birds]
1080 cereal pellets (aerial and ground laid)
15 October - 30 November 2014
(DOC, Nelson Lakes)
8 months after last date of bait application

----------


## gadgetman

> If you intend sitting/watching anywhere I recommend a bank robber type balaclava.


Got one of those, also a hooded puffer jacket. Suppose for a cripple like me a bit of sitting watching will happen.

----------


## Shearer

Nelson Lakes National park.
Snow to 800m Wednesday night.
Take your wooly undies.

----------


## sako75

Or sit lower where the deer are sheltering

----------


## Shearer

> Or sit lower where the deer are sheltering


It will still be cold at 500m.

----------


## veitnamcam

Spos to be good Friday....... at this stage

----------


## gadgetman

> Or sit lower where the deer are sheltering


I like the sounds of that. They can come down to me, rather than me have to struggle up to them. Sure they have younger legs than me.

----------


## gadgetman

Can we send a plane over to do a leaflet drop? Invite them all to *hang* around the hut. Make a nice change for them from all the 1080 drops.

----------


## sako75

:Grin:   :Cool:

----------


## mikee

> Spos to be good Friday....... at this stage


And Saturday  too 
New Zealand's official weather forecasts & warnings - Meteorological Service of New Zealand (MetService)




> I like the sounds of that. They can come down to me, rather than me have to struggle up to them. Sure they have younger legs than me.


Mountains and me are poles apart mate. You wont be on your own in that respect. I have booked 4 deer to fall over on the jetty (right into the boat) just for us!!

----------


## stingray

Oi you lot @vietnamam asked about tucker.... I'll bring a couple of litres of milk.Scallops for sat dinner, 4 loafs of honey & grain and a block of cheese , butter and some toms,if we're keen to share the basics please post here...... Oh and a real B & E  pie....will be big enough for sat Breaky 

 Do we do seperate dinner Friday and formal dinner Sat or just a huge feed Friday and Saturday though,  Saturday service will begin when the first of us arrive back at the hut 
, they will light the fire and make sure the bath water is heated for those follow.  :ORLY:  
Your thoughts please.

----------


## veitnamcam

10 am at the ramp it is.

I am bringing a stew,some spuds,maybe a cabbage etc, plenty of cooking gear,pots,billys,camp ovens,fry pans, plates,knives ,forks etc etc

----------


## stingray

dish wash liquid, tea towels. sorted

----------


## mikee

> Oi you lot @vietnamam asked about tucker.... I'll bring a couple of litres of milk.Scallops for sat dinner, 4 loafs of honey & grain and a block of cheese , butter and some toms,if we're keen to share the basics please post here...... Oh and a real B & E  pie....will be big enough for sat Breaky 
> 
>  Do we do seperate dinner Friday and formal dinner Sat or just a huge feed Friday and Saturday though,  Saturday service will begin when the first of us arrive back at the hut 
> , they will light the fire and make sure the bath water is heated for those follow.  
> Your thoughts please.


I'll bring enough fish to go with your scollies for Sat night,  some of us might prefer not to have to eat the "bait". extra Bread and what ever else I can find  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mikee

Better see the salesman I think the boat will burst at the seams (might need an upgrade  :Have A Nice Day:  ) and no ones mentioned beer yet.

----------


## veitnamcam

We could fit supplies for a couple of months in your boat mikee !

Hope all you Buggers are keen as, I think I have forgotten how to hunt since getting my boat so its up to you guys!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

I plan on playing chauffeur and just "learning from the legends" , last time I stayed in a back country hut was before I was married and "house" took priority over "hunting" all my hunting/camping stuff has either shrunk or was traded for funds for a house way back then  :Have A Nice Day: 


Also, anyone with handheld VHF should bring it if they don't mind carrying it as boat has a fixed one so we can get reports if you are nuts enough to climb to the tops

----------


## gadgetman

> Hope all you Buggers are keen as, I think I have forgotten how to hunt since getting my boat so its up to you guys!


I haven't forgotten anything; this will be my first learning opportunity.

----------


## gadgetman

> I plan on playing chauffeur and just "learning from the legends" , last time I stayed in a back country hut was before I was married and "house" took priority over "hunting" all my hunting/camping stuff has either shrunk or was traded for funds for a house way back then 
> 
> 
> Also, anyone with handheld VHF should bring it if they don't mind carrying it as boat has a fixed one so we can get reports if you are nuts enough to climb to the tops


I'm the some though everything still fits. Found some old unused hut tickets that will be 22+ years old.

----------


## Scribe

> I'm the some though everything still fits. Found some old unused hut tickets that will be 22+ years old.


Goodluck you guys, I am starting to feel a bit excited and I am not even going. I am going to be down your way again late summer so maybe something will come up. We were up at the Lake last March for a Deercullers Reunion and I spent a lot of time gazing up at those  tops.

----------


## specweapon

Any chances a boat will be heading back to the ramp on Saturday? Can only get away friday night, all good if not, my freezer's already full.

----------


## gadgetman

Let me know what you'd like me to bring, too new to this so don't have any idea. Can get beverages if you let me know what you want. I feel like a pork chop in a kosher butchers when I get to the grog department.

----------


## mikee

> Any chances a boat will be heading back to the ramp on Saturday? Can only get away friday night, all good if not, my freezer's already full.


Elaborate what you mean, late Friday afternoon / evening pick up or Sat Am?  How do you feel about boating the the pitch dark if its the former??

----------


## specweapon

Anytime Saturday, u might  be able to get away just for the night, but just need to get home sometime saturday

----------


## stingray

> Anytime Saturday, u might  be able to get away just for the night, but just need to get home sometime saturday


WHAAAAATTT??? :36 1 7:  and miss the formal/ fourm dinner and drinks  :Sad:  .... are you crazy SPW???

----------


## sako75

> I plan on playing chauffeur and just "learning from the legends"


Hunting is a primal instinct, once learned not something you can forget. I'm sure once you set foot in the jungle all will fall into place

How funny would it be if you are the only one to bag a deer?

----------


## Gibo

> Hunting is a primal instinct, once learned not something you can forget. I'm sure once you set foot in the jungle all will fall into place
> 
> How funny would it be if you are the only one to bag a deer?


How funny will it be if Mikee now blames you for jinxing him  :Grin:

----------


## sako75

:Thumbsup:  i reckon

----------


## veitnamcam

I just hope someone gets a deer.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## stingray

+1.
 just don't bloody go with me..... I've being scaring shit away for the last 30 years :Oh Noes:

----------


## Munsey

Boat still not fixed , it's touch and go   now !  :Pissed Off: Would we all fit in@mikees boat  :Innocent:  . If it came to that ?

----------


## mikee

> Boat still not fixed , it's touch and go   now ! Would we all fit in@mikees boat  . If it came to that ?


Yes, we can arrange something, don't panic mate.

----------


## veitnamcam

Good forecast :thumbup: :Cool: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gadgetman

Got to say the excitement levels are growing.

----------


## Toby

> Got to say the excitement levels are growing.


Don't get too excited GM. You don't want any stains in ya undies!  :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> Yes, we can arrange something, don't panic mate.


Will be "eyes front" on the way down the lake, Cam has just volunteered (unbeknownst to him) to do the "naked, barefoot waterski with 2 boxes of beer under each arm" if boat is busting at the seams.


In all seriousness, don't panic Munsey. All will be good

----------


## Gibo

I will no doubt say this again tomorrow morning but "good bloody luck team!!!"

----------


## Munsey

> Will be "eyes front" on the way down the lake, Cam has just volunteered (unbeknownst to him) to do the "naked, barefoot waterski with 2 boxes of beer under each arm" if boat is busting at the seams.
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, don't panic Munsey. All will be good


thanks heaps , with that boat and my work commitments/ rain I'm pleased to here you can cope . I will bring 3 life jackets and hand held vhf . And  fuel cash !

----------


## gadgetman

> Don't get too excited GM. You don't want any stains in ya undies!


Too late.  :Sick:

----------


## gadgetman

Grabbed a couple of dozen beverages for you guys.

----------


## Jimmynostars

This sounds like a great weekend, I look forward to a trip report and photos

----------


## veitnamcam

> Grabbed a couple of dozen beverages for you guys.


Not sure why you would do that. Is it a ploy to make us sleep in while you shoot an easy one off the flats?

Should be finding my gear and packing, can't get motivated...I Hate packing.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

We need some sort of prize for whoever goes swimming off the jetty.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Wandering Willy

I spoke with DoC at St Arnaud, they are doing a 1080 drop pre feed there any day, the toxic bait goes in 5 days later. Could be several helos working

----------


## Wandering Willy

Stand down, I see you've mentioned it earlier in this posting

----------


## mikee

> Not sure why you would do that. Is it a ploy to make us sleep in while you shoot an easy one off the flats?
> 
> Should be finding my gear and packing, can't get motivated...I Hate packing.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I am panicking, today has not worked as planned, So I hope ya like new spuds, carrots and snags cause that what I got.  :Have A Nice Day:  along with the fish.

AND the person going swimming wont be ME, swiming is only to commence when and only when the boat is not floating !!!

----------


## mikee

And based on the amount of "Stuff" already in the boat I need a bigger one,  might be 2 trips to get us all there

----------


## veitnamcam

na it will be sweet, you should have seen the amount of gear we have had in the old mans boat, literally only a spot to stand left.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tikka

Hi guys, just backed the hunting kit up and I have decided to take my 4m tinny and go for a morning bow hunt 5am on the lake for first light, got enough room for one other. Will catch up with everyone at the hut.

----------


## sako75

Have are awesome time guys. Hope it all goes to plan if not better. Looking forward to the stories on your return

----------


## ANTSMAN

n as. All packed. Even loaded some bombs. And Gadget even took me to the range yest  to site in me rifle ! And munseys gonna drive me and gadget up to nelson(so we can have a few beersies) whada couple GCs !

----------


## gadgetman

There is always something I cant find. Meat bag has gone awol. Probably due to the head being a bit of a mess last time I was out.

----------


## stingray

Hay if anyone has a spare trout rod ( spin) and at a stretch sum split shot, could you kindly pack it. Some dumb arse left it to the last min and found or should that be mis placed his fishing gear...... Could be in any of three different locations, have licence and lures. Just need a chucking stick. Ta stingers

----------


## stingray

Well packed enough gear to last a night or three Excited is an understatement..... Bloody hell pacing already first time back up the lake in near on 13 years.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

> Hay if anyone has a spare trout rod ( spin) and at a stretch sum split shot, could you kindly pack it. Some dumb arse left it to the last min and found or should that be mis placed his fishing gear...... Could be in any of three different locations, have licence and lures. Just need a chucking stick. Ta stingers


Sorry I would do but my mate broke my trout rod while on the coast and hasn't replaced it yet , cam just uses  matted flax

----------


## Munsey

Nighty night , travel safe and may all your bolts travel with you ! and see you all around 10 at the ramp

----------


## veitnamcam

Can pick up a rod from olds on way past,see you all there :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

See you in a few hours.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Game on!!! Good luck to all of you  :Thumbsup:  Give it hell

----------


## GWH

Good luck lads, have a great trip.

----------


## Scouser

Hot barrels and screaming reels guys......

----------


## sako75

Wow, so this is what Nelson looks like when it is emptied. Just about hear a pin drop. It is actually quite peacefully. Think I will hang out here for a while

----------


## sako75

Can still hear VC

----------


## sako75

Oops fell asleep. Not a bad place to spend the night

----------


## Rushy

The boys will be in to it today.

----------


## Ground Control

There's probably thousands of drunk sand flies up at the lake right now .

Ken

----------


## stingray

Home ...... But since you like it quiet.............. Oh and Kaaaaboooomfaa. 

Photos to follow. Unpacking to do.

----------


## stingray

Here's a few pics from day one ....

----------


## ANTSMAN

Super weekend with super blokes! 
We got off the boat-thanks mike and VC ! Me and Munsey got setup and headed off for a 4 hour walk to Morgans hut. 4 massive windfall areas meant it took us 7.5 hours. Well and truly buggered when we got there.
Munsey went for a river dance upstream-ill let him tell that story-I went back down to watch some flats. All I saw were some obese possums.
Sleeping bag was a welcome sight Friday night.Sat am we head off upstream to check some clearings on map. 
Plenty of sign up and down the 12km of river flats, a good portion of it fresh. 
Glassed the tops every opportunity we got but saw absolutely nothing.
Got back to the hut and had an overdue breakfast and at 1pm headed off on the long buttcrack of a walk back to base. 
Had a fair few xtra river crosssings to avoid the windfall.  Found a lot more sign and got back to base around 6.30 to a few brown refreshments -your a legend Stingray ! Me and Munsey had a few detailed convos on the way back about such beverage partaking.
Dinner was had along with a few more medicinal brown liquids-got to keep beerdrated!, think I was the first into bed and the last to rise which I can blame some of on being well hydrated  :Have A Nice Day:  and nothing to do with being farking shagged.

After a decent breakfast session it was pack up and into the boat. 
All in all a superb weekend and while no deer were shot that doesn't mean there was no lead in the air. 
4 parties all got onto deer which I think is a great result in itself for a lot of blokes new to the area.

I think you can measure a trips success sometimes not by the deer on the ground but by the laughter and good times, of which there were tons.

thanks all for a great time !

Pics to follow when I can get them off me phone.

----------


## mikee

Readying for departure

Arrival at base

Cams over  the back there somewhere onto the deer no doubt

And we won't mention the wee lapse in concentration by mr boat driver while there was no one round to see.
Suffice to say the boat has a wee souvenir on its wee nosie,  of its first ever, ever ,ever trip in 13 years in fresh water  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

> Here's a few pics from day one ....Attachment 30968Attachment 30969Attachment 30970Attachment 30971


You could have at least taken the photo of my good side. Out*side* the field of view!

----------


## gadgetman

Met Munsey and Antsman outside my place for a ride up to lake Rotoroa where we met VC, mikee and Stingray. Good not to be driving, I was still recovering from half an hours driving the previous day and just about lost my lunch on the wharf as it was. We put our meagre collection of gear (there is nothing like travelling light, and we were nothing like travelling light) in the back of mikees boat and set off to the other end of the lake where we met up with tikka.

On arrival we stowed our gear and made plans for an afternoons adventure. I paired up with Stingray who showed me some of his old stomping ground, exactly the area that I thought looked promising to me a couple of nights earlier as I looked over my new map. Once we got into the zone we saw heaps of fresh sign; fresh prints and scat on the track. Smooching around the flats there was even more sign. Heartening stuff! After covering the territory we wanted we headed back to the hut for a rest and a feed. This knackered, out of shape old body needed the rest but with plenty of encouragement from Stingray I made it.

Plenty of old pig routing.



Few deer prints. This one next to a 243 round.



The plan was hatched to return to the promising spots from the previous day so we again headed off. On the clearings we found heaps of fresh sign and a few very well used game trails. We picked on one and followed a trail of fresh droppings and hoof prints up a spur. Stingray checked the wind, in our faces, perfect. There were very fresh deer turds; I could tell by the wet glossy surface, soft texture and the fresh nutty taste. Further up we tracked, ... flies on the scat. Further up and we were beating the flies to the scat. I could hear sticks breaking and feet sliding less than 80m ahead of us, the animal wasn't in a hurry. Then the wind swirls around and blows right up our arses and a few seconds later we hear we hear hurried hoof steps and out quarry crashes away quickly and noisily up. So close! We are heartened by our progress for a couple of rookies.

Fresh and shiney. Get them while they're hot!



Three lane deer highway.



We wander slowly 300m vertically back down to the clearings and have a bit of a squizz around again before heading back to the hut. Damned nice spot. 



After a couple of days good slog it was a well earned lie down after a feed and heaps of talk from the other guys; everyone relaying their stories. The last morning was mainly talking and listening before we loaded up, cleaned up and left. No deersies were injured in the making of this story (unfortunately), but I can attest to the fact that some had the shit scared out of 'em. I learned heaps and a big thanks to everyone for making this happen.

And goodbye to some of the friendlier locals before we left.

----------


## Rushy

On ya GM.  Good post.

----------


## Munsey

Not much more to add , I managed to see a deer come out near on dark on a large flat , tried to close the gap , but was still 350 mts away and combination of poor scope and deer in feeding in a low part of flat , meant that was too hard to see/ shoot . So he got to live another day .  Seen two more out on way back to camp in the head lamp ( eyes only) . 
Up early to hopefully get on to them in the morning with antsman , unfortunately not the case , wasn't from lack of trying . We where both knackered . 
 Perfect weather and great company , great trip good to explore new ground . Farrrrk got to go to work now !
Special thanks to Mikee for the boat ride and stingray for the Scollies good effort

----------


## Scouser

Oh well guys, hard luck on the animals, but at least you where out there, sounds like you all had a great time....which is the main thing!!!!!!

----------


## sako75

Some good hard yards put in there. Deer are the bonus that would have capped the weekend off. Good to see everyone had a good time and returned safely full of beans.
could this be an annual event?

----------


## veitnamcam

> could this be an annual event?


I am keen

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> I am keen
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Been the last two havnt ya?

----------


## Munsey

I'd be silly enough to go again !

----------


## stingray

> I am keen
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


+1

----------


## stingray

> I am keen
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


+1

----------


## gadgetman

> I'd be silly enough to go again !


Absolutely!

----------


## mikee

> I'd be silly enough to go again !


Me too, not enjoying this morning at work......................................no sandflys and cell phone going nuts  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

> Me too, not enjoying this morning at work......................................no sandflys and cell phone going nuts


+1 and I've got my main worker off sick , going to be a long day !

----------


## tikka

It was grate to catch up with the boys down the lake. The bush hunting was hard going with a lot of wind fall in places and still very dry under foot even though they had a bit of rain and snow before we came in. 






A big thanks to the all boys evolved :Have A Nice Day: .

----------


## stingray

Not alot to add really except the menu wasn't bad  @tikka brought his amazing venny jerky,  @Munsey steak to die for,  @mikee and his fish, bacon and my very first beer on friday night, @Antsman and his toasted bacon muffins @veitnamcam and his rocket fuel stew and wonderful salmai. 

I won't mention the name of the bloke who packed a handful of jerky and a hunk of salmai for grazing on later in the day, only to carefully leave them on the table at the hut  :Oh Noes: 

Don't let GM fool ya with his broken down middle age man talk, he lead most of the time setting a pace that had me sweating and puffing. He yarned and made for fantastic company in the scrub.Saturday saw both of us stopping for a blow more regularly but at the end of the day I'm pretty sure GM still had another few K's in his tank where as mine was running on fumes.

We all felt for Munsey and Antsman who put in some very hard yards, and to see the smiles on thier faces as you handed them a cold one on Sat evening you knew they had had a hell of a work out. A huge thanks to all of you guys for sharing your knowledge not only on how but also on where to hunt. I learnt a hell of alot and it made for a very happy and relaxed Stingray that returned to civlization. 

Again a huge thanks to Mikee for transporting us all up the lake and back again, and to Vietnamcam for organising and the blokes that came shared of themselves told yarns,stories and made it the epic trip away.

Cheers  :Beer: 
Stingray.

----------


## gadgetman

> Not alot to add really except the menu wasn't bad @tikka brought his amazing venny jerky, @Munsey steak to die for, @mikee and his fish, bacon and my very first beer on friday night, @Antman and his toasted bacon muffins.@Vietnamcam and his rocket fuel stew and wonderful salmai. 
> 
> I won't mention the name of the bloke who packed a handful of jerky and a hunk of salmai for grazing on later in the day, only to carefully leave them on the table at the hut 
> 
> Don't let GM fool ya with his broken down middle age man talk, he lead most of the time setting a pace that had me sweating and puffing. He yarned and made for fantastic company in the scrub.Saturday saw both of us stopping for a blow more regularly but at the end of the day I'm pretty sure GM still had another few K's in his tank where as mine was running on fumes.
> 
> We all felt for Munsey and Antman who put in some very hard yards, and to see the smiles on thier faces as you handed them a cold one on Sat evening you knew they had had a hell of a work out. A huge thanks to all of you guys for sharing your knowledge not only on how but also on where to hunt. I learnt a hell of alot and it made for a very happy and relaxed Stingray that returned to civlization. 
> 
> Again a huge thanks to Mikee for transporting us all up the lake and back again, and to Vietnamcam for organising and the blokes that came shared of themselves told yarns,stories and made it the epic trip away.
> ...


I think the secret is the Vitasport in the drink bladder. Big thanks to @cambo for that. Seems to make my very withered pins recover better and stops the cramping up of the really stuffed left thigh. Still not great on anything over a gentle gradient but getting there.

----------


## sako75

:Cool:  Love hunting bush like this looking for sign and broadleaf trees to head for? Except when it is like cornflakes




>

----------


## mikee

thanks to all the guys for organising aa great weekend away, especially to Cam as he seems to be the main instigator of these little adventures.

Guys it was my pleasure to deliver ya'all to the hut, I will be a starter for next time too. 

And to anyone eles thinking of organising OR going to one of these things,  DO IT you will regret it if you don't.


I did learn that you should always aim at the bit bit though, eh Cam.

----------


## Rushy

The big bit is easier and more certainer ha ha ha ha

----------


## mikee

And.......................I have just heard the fishing has really kicked off  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Well for me it was an early start fri to find all my shit and pack it,for some reason I always leave this till the last possible moment :Wtfsmilie: 
Stingray arrived and out to Mikees to pick him and his boat up, un eventful drive up then met the guys and up to the hut.
Shit roughly sorted and Munsey and Antsman were keen to fly camp somewhere the first night but didn't want to go tops as a bit early and recent snow.
I suggested up the Durvil to Morgans hut as the Sabine is a part of a pretty popular loop for trampers and Morgans is just far enough that most spot lighters cant be arsed walking up there...... well I put them a bit crook, unbeknown to me the track had had a hiding from the wind which ment some crossings in the gorgey section which were probably "Interesting"

The rest of us headed off and captian Mikee dropped me at my chosen gully,I have hunted this one a few times and know it pretty well and how to avoid most of the tight shitty stuff and patches of wind fall.
Stalking my way up in the heat of the afternoon I cursed my polarfleece pants and I leaked profusely but despite that I was feeling good and fit, the wind swirled and eddied as it always does at this level and I started to see fresher and fresher pig sign. Soon the un mistakable stench of pig was sent my way but with the wind swinging threw 150degrees I couldnt pin point where it should be.A strip of swampy stunted growth in front of me had to be it so I stalked forward in full ninja mode for about 20y and got another nose full of scent but never saw or heard it sneak off.                                                
I worked my way threw every spot I had seen or shot a deer over the years but fresh sign was non existent,they have to be higher up....
Getting on for some clearings(read swamps)higher up the wind steadied itself as I got out of the lee of a main ridge as it does and I worked around keeping to the open bush to hunt back towards them into the wind.

Attachment 30996

I have seen- shot a few in the bush around here but never seen anything in the clearings themselves.Though I am mostly up here in winter and the clearings are cut up with prints from them playing/drying out after wet/cold weather.

I cut across the most down wind end of a clearing to check for sign.





There was none surprisingly, while it certainly isn't a dairy farmers paddock the first fresh pick was pushing up and I know this is irresistible to a bush deer.
Continuing around in the bush in ninja mode into the wind I cut back in to have a look at the first bit of the main clearing, nothing no fresh sign and back to the bush where I found some fresh prints heading to the clearing, cutting back in with not high hopes I did my best to be quiet threw the stunted beech on the skirts. Then as  I poked my head out was a little surprised to see the arse end of a deer out in the open but blocked from full view by a bush.
I took another very slow step, Very slow to get my boot out of the slop without a huge suction sound like a keen bloke eating a fresh kina and now I could see a yearling hind in full view out in the open broadside on  feeding.
A younger me would have just swung up and smacked it in the shoulder then and there but instead I started getting my camera out of my pocket, I still wanted the meat but I wanted to photograph them first.
I keep my waterproof camera in a ziplock bag to protect the screen and lens from scratches and this made some noise as I got it out, the one I had full view of heard this and looked straight at me on full alert ears and nose twitching, barely hidden behind a sparse stunted tree I froze but held my arm out to the side without taking my eyes of her and took some nice photos of the tree  :Oh Noes: 
The breeze didn't betray me and eventually she put her head down and started to feed again :Yuush: 
I took another painfully slow step to the side to avoid the suction noise out of the bog and knelt in the slop with a spindly bush as a rest, I felt good not amped at all calm and collected.
Two deer one definitely a yearling and the other ones arse looked about the same fed before me. Kneeling in the swamp I had a serviceable rest as I watched them I weighed my options.
"If I shoot this one in the neck I might get a shot at the other one then I can carry the clean shot out whole and the shoulder shot I will just take hind quarters and back steaks" 
"Na that will make me late for pick up....no hang on I have a radio I will get within range and be able to tell Mikee I will be late"
So plan in my head with a clear shot of everything but the neck I waited for her to feed forward a step lined up on the atlas joint and squeezed off.
I was bloody shocked it didn't drop on the spot but spun and ran instead, the round I was instinctively chambering while the rifle recoiled had to be pointed at the rapidly disappearing first target instead of the other one that ran straight past me at 15 od yards.

I was literally stunned mullet....How the hell did I miss that?

Maybe some smart cunt wound my scope a turn out while I wasn't around, removed bolt and bore sighted,nup looks good .

The aftermath...contains some coarse language.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBG-gzEOaNg

More later.

----------


## Scouser

Oh mate, feel your pain, as you know I'm still a newbie,  took 3 yes 3 shots at a spiker but around 200 yards.....

I was under no pressure, forearm resting on my knee, he had no idea I was there, stayed in same place after first
Two shots (suppressor?)........still shaking my head now when I think of it.......Thanks for your honesty mate!!!!

----------


## Pengy

Bugger Cam. That was just pure bad luck mate I reckon. Deer must have moved slightly just as you squeezed one off.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bugger Cam. That was just pure bad luck mate I reckon. Deer must have moved slightly just as you squeezed one off.


Yea I recon she must have lifted her head just as I squeezed off, something I am well aware of and why I time my shots for the moment the head is down but got caught out this time.

----------


## ANTSMAN

I think it will help if you add some more weight to your setup bro  :Have A Nice Day:  with a dolly wheel  :Have A Nice Day: .

----------


## J.T

> Yea I recon she must have lifted her head just as I squeezed off, something I am well aware of and why I time my shots for the moment the head is down but got caught out this time.


You could just be a shit shot!

----------


## mikee

> You could just be a shit shot!


Would have to disagree there, I've seen him shoot 2 shots at a 8 inch plate at 480 yards with an open sighted 303 and both were hits, I reckond the first shot was a fluke "Bet ya can't do it again I said" and he bloody did:..........................next question

----------


## J.T

> Would have to disagree there, I've seen him shoot 2 shots at a 8 inch plate at 480 yards with an open sighted 303 and both were hits, I reckond the first shot was a fluke "Bet ya can't do it again I said" and he bloody did:..........................next question


I stand corrected then :Grin: .......................clearly it was a hit :Psmiley:

----------


## gadgetman

> I think it will help if you add some more weight to your setup bro  with a dolly wheel .


I could just follow him next time. He could use my zimmer frame as a rest.

----------


## veitnamcam

> You could just be a shit shot!


I am starting to think that may be it, fucken missed one at 40y 40y from the boat when I took madjon there  :Pissed Off:

----------


## J.T

> I am starting to think that may be it, fucken missed one at 40y 40y from the boat when I took madjon there


I hope you had our life packet on when you took the shot ? heaven forbid you didn't.

----------


## R93

You went for a head shot on a feeding deer cam?
If its any consulation, out of the countless head shots I have taken I only ever tried it once on a animal with its head down and missed.
Never tried it again.

----------


## J.T

I shoot at a feeding deer once and missed the big brown centre bit thingy..................I was pissed off I can assure you

----------


## veitnamcam

> You went for a head shot on a feeding deer cam?
> If its any consulation, out of the countless head shots I have taken I only ever tried it once on a animal with its head down and missed.
> Never tried it again.



No base of skull top of neck,done it heaps. only time I will shoot head is running directly away as its the only still bit.
Base of neck will still bruise all of both shoulders and half of the back steaks with a 178 amax,didn't have any loaded barnes for the trip.

----------


## Gibo

Bugger!!

----------


## sako75

Shit happens. You sound pretty fucked off in the video. Would have been the glory shot of the weekend. 
If it was easy there would be no deer left.

----------


## GWH

Fuck fucken fuck fuck, I feel ya pain bro, I missed a walking deer at no more than 50 yds a few weeks back. Couldn't believe it either. Must have been rifle, checked it later, spot fucken on, so pissed off.

----------


## Dougie

> Fuck fucken fuck fuck, I feel ya pain bro, I missed a walking deer at no more than 50 yds a few weeks back. Couldn't believe it either. Must have been rifle, checked it later, spot fucken on, so pissed off.


Yup a sika hind will live another day with my missed shot at 50m  :X X:

----------


## Gibo

Sounds like a theme going on here....  :Grin:

----------


## MUCKOS HAT

You needed me there with you VC I would have steadied you aim  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Sounds like a theme going on here....


A buck fever epidemic outbreak up and down the country Gibo.  I hope it isn't infectious.

----------


## Munsey

> A buck fever epidemic outbreak up and down the country Gibo.  I hope it isn't infectious.


Yes Rushy screw Ebola I'm worried about this "buck fever ". They havnt found a cure yet , and this out break has been likened to " aids ", where is it gets mostly gay males  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Yes Rushy screw Ebola I'm worried about this "buck fever ". They havnt found a cure yet , and this out break has been likened to " aids ", where is it gets mostly gay males


Munsey are you suggesting that there is something about Dougie the she hasn't told me?

----------


## Munsey

> Munsey are you suggesting that there is something about Dougie the she hasn't told me?


Must go there a race to watch !

----------


## Scouser

> Yes Rushy screw Ebola I'm worried about this "buck fever ". They havnt found a cure yet , and this out break has been likened to " aids ", where is it gets mostly gay males


Ohhhhhh,  thems fighting words.......big boy :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

Cam. Your feed of whitebait is in Chris 's freezer now.
I am staying for a couple days at his place shooting shit and hopefully going out for a fish.

----------


## gadgetman

> Must go there a race to watch !


What a side step!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## MUCKOS HAT

> Cam. Your feed of whitebait is in Chris 's freezer now.
> I am staying for a couple days at his place shooting shit and hopefully going out for a fish.


Got any whitebait for me kuz?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well for me it was an early start fri to find all my shit and pack it,for some reason I always leave this till the last possible moment
> Stingray arrived and out to Mikees to pick him and his boat up, un eventful drive up then met the guys and up to the hut.
> Shit roughly sorted and Munsey and Antsman were keen to fly camp somewhere the first night but didn't want to go tops as a bit early and recent snow.
> I suggested up the Durvil to Morgans hut as the Sabine is a part of a pretty popular loop for trampers and Morgans is just far enough that most spot lighters cant be arsed walking up there...... well I put them a bit crook, unbeknown to me the track had had a hiding from the wind which ment some crossings in the gorgey section which were probably "Interesting"
> 
> The rest of us headed off and captian Mikee dropped me at my chosen gully,I have hunted this one a few times and know it pretty well and how to avoid most of the tight shitty stuff and patches of wind fall.
> Stalking my way up in the heat of the afternoon I cursed my polarfleece pants and I leaked profusely but despite that I was feeling good and fit, the wind swirled and eddied as it always does at this level and I started to see fresher and fresher pig sign. Soon the un mistakable stench of pig was sent my way but with the wind swinging threw 150degrees I couldnt pin point where it should be.A strip of swampy stunted growth in front of me had to be it so I stalked forward in full ninja mode for about 20y and got another nose full of scent but never saw or heard it sneak off.                                                
> I worked my way threw every spot I had seen or shot a deer over the years but fresh sign was non existent,they have to be higher up....
> Getting on for some clearings(read swamps)higher up the wind steadied itself as I got out of the lee of a main ridge as it does and I worked around keeping to the open bush to hunt back towards them into the wind.
> ...




Well I had scared anything in the immediate area off so I charged off to gain some more alt but heading back to the pick up point in a roundabout fashion. As I climbed some fresh sign started to show and I slowed right down again but nothing was seen.
Now I was going to be early for pick up, when I thought I was in range I tried Mikee on the radio just in case he was out early too. To my surprise he was and was getting eaten by sandflies at the pick up point :Grin:  I laughed and explained that one should get the hell away from shore as quick as possible then sit in the middle of the lake drinking beer away from the sandflys when waiting to pick up hunters, Gave him a brief run down of my tale of woe, unloaded and bolted straight down to the two 440ml cans I had left in a creek near the boat,they barely touched the sides.
Mikee had a barstard of a time with wind fall so either my directions were not very good or he didn't follow them very well :Grin:  :Grin: 

Back at the hut first we lit the fire to heat the stew for tea, within minutes it was boiling hard on the outside and still frozen in the middle! Stingrays kiln dryed pine burnt so hot and fast that even shut right down it was still flat out so I went and found a big wet half rotten bit of wood and chucked it in to calm her down.
A couple of guys turned up in a wee boat and were going to camp in the river flats and be out in the morning :Wink:  :Wink:  I let them know 2 of our party would be coming down this evening and another two the next day,and another wee boat with two turned up who wanted to hunt the flats :Wink:  :Wink:  and I politely suggested they would be better off at the Sabine.
Stew warming we headed of to watch the flats near the mouth till dusk, no excitement there but some evidence of of activity.
Just after dark we were all back at the hut for a feed and debrief and those of us who hadn't previously met got to know each other a little over a few beers.

Sat morning 4,45am "find it and kill it"  someone yelled into the darkness,no not a rat or possum but my bloody alarm on my phone I had forgotten to disable,sorry guys.

Everyone seemed fairly keen to get out there doing it this morning except me,I had had a shit sleep but got my gear together and headed off with Mikee.



We roughly retraced my steps from yesterday, It was even hotter today and I couldn't stop yawning so we had lots of smoko breaks but I don't think Mikee minded too much.
We sat and had lunch on the edge of where I saw the deer yesterday in the only dry bit and I may or may not have had a wee nap in the shade for a bit  :ORLY: 
Nothing was seen or smelt but on one of many smoko breaks I saw an interesting bird land near the top of a tree on the edge of some wind fall,it looked just like a Kea but wasn't green but colourd more like a falcon, later I learnt it was a Kaka the first I have seen.





Back at base first again we had a pre tea of stew on toast and had a couple of quiets as the others turned up in dribs and drabs, Tikka had got lead in the air but unfortunately had missed also. Stingray and Gadgetman were amped but tired getting real close but a fickle wind was their undoing and when Antsman and Munsey turned up they were shattered, Ants had secured a rotoroa trophy tho of two matched casts and Munsey had seen a few but to dark for a shot.
Stingray Ants and Mikee fed us like kings with bacon buttiess,scollops,and orange roughy fillets.
Around 10 a boat arrived and they all snuck off without saying gidday then were gone again in the middle of the night.
Spotlights seen at Sabine again.
Hunts and otherthings were recalled till fairly late and before I knew it the sun was rising, Stinger cooked us a mean breakfast and we talked,by about 9 I figured it didn't look like anyone was going for a hunt so I did the only decent thing to do and opened a beer.

Was a great trip thanks everyone for coming.Its the bush and the company that makes the trip. :Have A Nice Day: 

I cant wait to get back up there.

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Id say you would have a shot at that knife with a story so well told  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> Id say you would have a shot at that knife with a story so well told


Agreed.

And VC, ... kindly stop putting up photos of the place please. It is not helping with my desire to get back there. Fantastic place.  :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

> Id say you would have a shot at that knife with a story so well told


I would have to say VC will miss it by 50 :Psmiley: 

Great read and vid VC thanks for sharing. :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Cam. Your feed of whitebait is in Chris 's freezer now.
> I am staying for a couple days at his place shooting shit and hopefully going out for a fish.


Thank you very much! The bay has been going alright for snap :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Thank you very much! The bay has been going alright for snap


Might go out here but the weather is iffy for a few days? Might take the boat around to Havelock if the weather is better there.
Just playing it by ear and in no hurry.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Very early morning could be a go and Bugger off when the wind gets up?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> Might go out here but the weather is iffy for a few days? Might take the boat around to Havelock if the weather is better there.
> Just playing it by ear and in no hurry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


If you are looking for Snapper you would do better in the bay than the sounds at the moment, weather permitting

----------


## mikee

> Very early morning could be a go and Bugger off when the wind gets up?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


zero dark thirty start and home by smoko usually works, at that time on a Sat you would even possibly get a park close to the ramp  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Very early morning could be a go and Bugger off when the wind gets up?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I will leave it to sneeze to pick it.
Just keen to get out if I can.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> If you are looking for Snapper you would do better in the bay than the sounds at the moment, weather permitting


Sneeze was saying a few have turned up at his place in the sounds but thinks it would be more productive here.
Cheers. We will go weather permitting out here somewhere.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

I purposely left my cooker in mikees boat , will have to do a roadie to gather it ( my boat in tow )

----------


## Gibo

Cunning move Muns  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

@Munsey won   @Yukon s binoculars  and being the good Barstard he is has payed them forward.

Good on ya guys :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## possummatti

> @Munsey won  @Yukon s binoculars  and being the good Barstard he is has payed them forward to @possumatti
> 
> Good on ya guys 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Bloody awesome guys. Big thanks Munsy Yukon and VC i genuinely appreciate it.

----------


## specweapon

The Bay currently good for cod too, couple mates went out earlier in the week and got 1 thenfather in law went out friday and got 3 blue cod over 40cm, bastard had no room in the dinghy for 3 people

----------


## Yukon

> @Munsey won   @Yukon s binoculars  and being the good Barstard he is has payed them forward.
> 
> Good on ya guys :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


You've bought a tear to eye. In fact, I haven't had a tear in my eye like this since I caught the tip of my ol' fella in my zip  :XD:

----------


## veitnamcam

Was just looking threw photos on the laptop and noticed my fail photos of the tree/deer actually does have deer in ! just hard to see.
I will add them now just to prove there is actually some deer up there  :Grin: 

Two originals





contrast up


cropped


You can see the broad side one looking my way and the arse end of the other to the right

----------


## Shearer

Another one this November?

----------


## Munsey

Farrrrrrrk of !!!!!  .  I call "Photoshopped ! "

----------


## veitnamcam

> Farrrrrrrk of !!!!!  .  I call "Photoshopped ! "


Anyone who has met me would know I am too bloody thick for that Munsey!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Another one this November?


Possibly?

----------


## stingray

Great memories

----------


## ANTSMAN

geezus is that a bush or ginormus goldilocks?

----------


## veitnamcam

You wouldn't want to have to get threw a thick belt of them that's for sure.

----------


## mikee

> Was just looking threw photos on the laptop and noticed my fail photos of the tree/deer actually does have deer in ! just hard to see.
> I will add them now just to prove there is actually some deer up there 
> 
> Two originals
> 
> Attachment 36623
> 
> Attachment 36624
> 
> ...


Yesterdays might have been a wee bit closer but more difficult shooting/recovery wise  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

